# Luxemburg?



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe we will stop on way through to Italy if anything worth seeing, like the city. Any good sites, not aires, known of and walkable into centre. 

Hopefully not next to the station or motorway etc.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry don't know any sites near City-we stayed a few miles away. Lovely City though-visit recommended


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Again, a few years ago and car-based, we did the park and ride from the Belgian end.

Lovely city to visit.


----------



## 96318 (Sep 17, 2005)

We stayed at the following, just two weeks ago - a great site with lots of woodland walks close by, and a bus service into the city (2 miles away) at the doorstep:

Camping Luxembourg - Kockelscheuer,
22. Route de Bettembourg,
Luxembourg

www.camp-kockelscheuer.lu

11.50 euros per night, plus electricity.

There is a small shop on site, a sports centre adjacent and the staff speak a little english.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

All I know about Luxembourg (apart from how to spell Keynsham) is that it has been reported on MHF as one of the countries where wild camping is actually illegal as opposed to discouraged.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I can recommend Kockelsheuer, a marvellously clean and well maintained site run by the Luxemburg Campng Club.

One drawback, be very careful if on a corner pitch, the lighting is very low, very easy to catch them on your roof, ( experience talking ).


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

[/quote] All I know about Luxembourg (apart from how to spell Keynsham


> Showing your age Frank :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> All I know about Luxembourg (apart from how to spell Keynsham) is that it has been reported on MHF as one of the countries where wild camping is actually illegal as opposed to discouraged.


Showing your age there Sallytraffic - Horace Bachelor "Infra Draw Method"

If I remember correctly...

Keynsham - spelt Keyn(a), Sham(a), Kenysham(a), Bristol

Happy memories of Fabulous 208

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for info and a laugh. Somehow Frank doesn't look that old does he?

I did a search and found what looks like a decent site which I can't remember and spell, but the details are at home, which is not where I am writing this.

That one above looks smashing too, so I have options. 

In fact after a second look especially at the map, that one is the site I sourced so we are looking good control.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Frank wasn't that the advert just before some space series ( not allowed to advertise on MHF) :wink: .
The Kockelsheuer ( the frog) camp site is very good it is a municipal site, some 2 miles out of the town centre, there is a very good bus service on the main road, some 300 yds from the camp gate.
The Duchy was renowned for cheap fuel but on my last trip through there the fuel was far cheaper in Belgium.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

How long ago Richard as I will be refueling round about then I reckon.


----------

